# 824 oe



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

my 824 OE feels like it pulls to the left when blowing snow, what would cause this ?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Place machine on level surface.
Air tires to equal pressure
Set scraper bar to desired height...leaving your paint sticks or other spacers under the scraper bar.
Reset shoes.
Remove paint sticks from under scraper.
Gently raise machine and make sure both shoes touch the concrete as the same time when you lower machine


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dracer,

The first thing that comes to mind is the tire pressure being out of whack.

As Shovel mentioned, also make sure the bucket is adjusted properly with the skid shoes.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

oneacer said:


> @Dracer,
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind is the tire pressure being out of whack.
> 
> As Shovel mentioned, also make sure the bucket is adjusted properly with the skid shoes.


I expect the shoes will need to be adjusted after airing the tires.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for the help I will check the tires and reset the skids.


----------

